# New LGB RhB Ge 4/4 III Lanxess Loco being shipped



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Marklin/LGB started shipping the new RhB Lanxess loco on the weekend.

Details have just been posted on the database:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2978


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice, I wish they would make #651, I really want to get one of those.
Ron


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By BodsRailRoad on 03 May 2011 08:54 PM 
very nice, I wish they would make #651, I really want to get one of those.
Ron

That one would be one of my favourites too.

Unfortunately thus far only Neule in Switzerland ever made one and that is currently not available:

http://www.lgb-neule.ch/Neuheiten/pages/0060_Glacier.htm

Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

One of my favorites (if it has to be painted) is Radio Grishuna. For one reason or another I like the untainted image of the "Kleine Rote" (the little red).


----------

